# iPHOTO Sony Cybershot Import Problems



## Sedukai (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi

I am trying to import some photos from my 7.2 mp Sony Cybershot camera onto iPHOTO. When i click import, it prompts me to "skip over" those i have already imported and, when i do, it pauses and an error message comes up.

Quote

The following files could not be imported (they may be an unrecognized file type or the files may not contain valid data).

/private/var/tmp/folders.501/TemporaryItems/iPhoto/DSC00361.JPG
/private/var/tmp/folders.501/TemporaryItems/iPhoto/DSC00362.JPG
/private/var/tmp/folders.501/TemporaryItems/iPhoto/DSC00363.JPG
/private/var/tmp/folders.501/TemporaryItems/iPhoto/DSC00364.JPG
/private/var/tmp/folders.501/TemporaryItems/iPhoto/DSC00365.JPG

endQuote

This question is posed to those who have either a) used and is familiar with the Cybershot system and its troubleshooting and b) received the same error message and have troubleshooted or fixed the problem.

Thanks much for any future help. I hope someone can come to my rescue!

Sedukai


----------



## shresblo_h2o (Sep 8, 2006)

I suggest maybe a rebuild of your iPhoto library?

Open iPhoto, click on help and in the iPhoto help search for Rebuilding iPhoto Library.

There are various methods for the different versions out.


----------

